

Why I am Scared of the Oculus Deal - cgaebel
http://clarkgaebel.com/why-everyone-is-scared-of-the-oculus-deal/

======
danpalmer
This is another great perspective on the deal, that of profit and concerns for
the product.

The second point raised, making a profit on the Rift, is an interesting one
and definitely one that I think is key to the future of the Rift as a great
product, but I wonder if it's a move that suits Facebook at all. All of their
experience is with adverts, none with consumer products, and at Facebook's
size, will selling the Rift actually support the company at all?

------
alttab
Well articulated. However, I feel that Mark is committed to making the
hardware amazing. The point is to get it into every home as an appliance,
almost as if it was the new "phone". Facebook mission is to make the world
more open and connected. They want to control all favored forms of
communication. If VR is it, Mark will have it.

